# Started a new job



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How big a project was it? How many men? Were you working alone? Didn't you notice everybody else cleaning up? Didn't anybody tell you what the working hours were?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparkyparker86 said:


> I started a new job with an electrical contractor today. At the end of the day, I was working still and noticed everyone driving away. My boss never told me anything and neither did anyone else. The owner of the company tried to justify the actions of the person, but I cannot. What do you think?


Take it all with a grain of salt.

Some guys like to bust the the new guy.

Just keep a good attitude and try to pay more attention to the other guys and follow their lead.


----------

